# anyone wanna start a weekly weigh in thread???



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi girls!!

just wondering if anyone fancied a weekly weigh in result board? was thinking we could pick a day where we all get weighed then post any losses or gains on here? think it would be good if we could all motivate each other but i know it can be hard when on tx etc so just a thought!! no problem if it isnt a "goer" 

jules


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Oh good luck Jules, I think this sounds like a brilliant idea! Easier when there are others doing it and to help spur each other on.

I'll be needing soemthing like this in 6 months time!


----------



## two_babies (Sep 2, 2008)

Good one Jooles !!!


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

okey dokey sounds good!!! 

wanna pick a night and well start next week maybe? what about a wednesday night just whatever suits ya all


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Jooles sounds good to me.  I am back at Weightwatchers and it is on a Wed nite so I will log on and update you with my loss!  You can start with :

Wed 22nd April lost 5lbs


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

happy days strawberry!!!! i put on 3 last week so hoping a weekend without my beloved wine and choc will make a difference on wednesday!! ill post and let ya know!!! how everyone else gettin on


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

oh oh 2lbs 2oz on this week!!! what the   - and thats without the wine and chocs and munchies last weekend


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

yay go Jooles!!!

Reporting for duty ... i had another 2.5 off   couldn't beleive it!  So I am 7.5lbs down in 2 weeks


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

nice one strawberry!!!

keep this up and there will be nowt left of ya    youll be putting me to shame!! im back on straight and narrow tomoro - weekends are always a feckin killer


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Don't forget we have the belly buddies weight loss group - you have to ask for access in the tech support board.


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks tony will check that out


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

another little half lb off   takes it to 8lbs of fat gone


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

woohoo well done strawberry - you go girl     i stayed the same so happy enough with that after mad weekend of drinkies and munchies


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

hey that is good after a mad weekend


----------

